# Πώς φτάσαμε ως εδώ: τα κειμήλια της μεταπολεμικής μας πορείας



## nickel (Feb 11, 2012)

Από τις πιο έξυπνες δημοσιογραφικές ιδέες είναι η πρόταση που θα βρούμε στο άρθρο του Κώστα Γιαννακίδη στο protagon.gr να φτιάξουμε ένα μουσείο σύγχρονου πολιτικού πολιτισμού. Έχει πλάκα ο κατάλογος με τα εκθέματα που προτείνει ο ίδιος και στη συνέχεια οι αναγνώστες.


Κάλυκες από τον Γράμμο. Αορτήρας τυφεκίου που παραδόθηκε στη Βάρκιζα
Τούβλα από πολυκατοικία της Κυψέλης, τον πρώτο καιρό της Αντιπαροχής
Φύλλα πορείας κρατουμένων για τη Μακρόνησο
Κάρτα μετανάστη από το Μόναχο
Ένα σερβίτσιο φαγητού από το βασιλικό κτήμα Τατοΐου
Παλαιά φωτογραφία από την επίσκεψη του Βασιλέως Παύλου σε υπό εκτέλεση δημόσια έργα
Σημείωμα πολιτευτή προς υπουργό της κυβερνήσεως Παπάγου με το οποίο ζητείται ο διορισμός εθνικόφρονος νέου σε επαρχιακή νομαρχία
Επιστολή ψηφοφόρου προς βουλευτή της Ένωσης Κέντρου με αίτημα διορισμού
Κομμάτι ελαττωματικής ασφάλτου δεκαετίας '60
Βαλίτσα με κρυφή θήκη στο εσωτερικό για τη μεταφορά συναλλάγματος
Αναμνηστικό από τον γάμο του Κωνσταντίνου με την Άννα Μαρία
Έκθεση της Χωροφυλακής για τη χορήγηση πιστοποιητικού πολιτικών φρονημάτων
Τεράστιο σκηνικό με τον Φοίνικα, από γιορτή της χούντας
Πλαστική σημαία από προεκλογική συγκέντρωση της μεταπολίτευσης
Ένας τηλεβόας διαδηλώσεων
Αφίσες φοιτητικών παρατάξεων
Αντίγραφο αίτησης για συνδικαλιστική άδεια
Σακούλα για τον εμετό από αεροπλάνο της «Ολυμπιακής»
Στυλό από την αίθουσα σύνταξης της ΕΡΤ 2
Αυθεντικός κοριός ΟΤΕ
Κονκάρδα με τον ήλιο της Βεργίνας
Το τελευταίο φύλλο από τις «24 Ώρες» με το τελευταίο αντίτυπο του «Ένα»
Ο πρώτος δίσκος του Πανταζή
Μια λεκάνη από WC της ροζ βίλας του Ανδρέα
Το μπλοκάκι του Σημίτη
Μια μπούκλα του Λαλιώτη
Η μακέτα του Καλατράβα
Ένα βαθύ πιάτο από ταβέρνα της Ραφήνας
Το ποδήλατο του ΓΑΠ
Τα γυαλιά του Παπακωνσταντίνου
Ένα χρησιμοποιημένο δακρυγόνο
Μια μολότοφ
Μια ξύλινη κουβέντα του Σαμαρά

Θα μαζέψω άλλη μέρα και τις καλύτερες προτάσεις αναγνωστών.

Να γίνει ένα τέτοιο μουσείο, να το επισκέπτονται και οι μαθητές, μπας και μάθουν τίποτα από τη σύγχρονη ιστορία μας. Να χρησιμοποιηθούν τα εκθέματα για να «εικονογραφήσουν» τις σκοτεινές πλευρές των γεγονότων (των γεγονότων που θα μάθαιναν στο σχολείο αν προλάβαιναν ποτέ να διδαχτούν την ιστορία της μεταπολεμικής Ελλάδας). Στο μουσείο να εκτεθούν και τα σχολικά βιβλία _Θέματα Νεοελληνικής Ιστορίας_ και _Ιστορία του νεότερου και σύγχρονου κόσμου_.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 11, 2012)

Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να προσθέσουμε και ένα τσουβάλι βαμβάκι από επιχορηγούμενη καλλιέργεια ή ένα λάπτοπ των 290 ευρώ που αγοράστηκε από το ελληνικό Δημόσιο για 450 ευρώ με λεφτά της ΕΕ.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2012)

Οπωσδήποτε κι ένας χάρτης 1:5000 της ΓΥΣ με ενδοχωράφειες διαδρομές παράκαμψης του κόμβου της Βιοκαρπέτ, μαζί με βαλβιδοσφίχτες της επιχείρησης «βουλκανιζατέρ στις Μικροθήβες» και καρφιά παρτίδας Φεβρουαρίου 1997 για σκάσιμο ελαστικών σε τρακτέρ.


----------

